# Please help me ID this Mbuna



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks in advance your your help!


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are some better pictures:





































I like this shot!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

seems like a young Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chewere"


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

How about the Metriaclima pyrsonotos: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1790

Tough call.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

JoeC66 said:


> How about the Metriaclima pyrsonotos: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1790
> 
> Tough call.


No, definately not a Metriaclima. It is a Ps. elongatus of some variant, though which I'm not sure of at that size.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Both specimen are about 1 - 1 1/2".

Thanks!


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

It looks like an elongatus mpanga to me 100%


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

Young Ps Elongatus Chewere Male.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

It is certainly a Ps. enlongatus; one of the yellow tailed varieties. As Fogelhund said at that size any guess would be just that, a guess. But based on the last photo of the yawning fish I would say Ps. enlongatus chewere because the vertical blue stripes are abbreviated (not running the entire vertical width of the fish) that is a characteristic of a male Ps. enlongatus chewere.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe it is a chewere.
Definately not an mphanga, i keep mphanga and that fish definately is not


----------

